# Lol...this report of Tesla going on autopilot...



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

It was reported going 90 mph with a driver and passenger asleep! :thumbup: the police were understandably shocked that the Tesla autopilot would make that kind of error.

https://www.zerohedge.com/technolog...ilot-doing-90-mph-driver-and-passenger-asleep


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Of course they would be , or were the driver/passenger just playing possum ? Tesla , the millennial car of choice : "It wasn't my fault officer , it must have been some kind of server glitch !"


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Young Kim said:


> It was reported going 90 mph with a driver and passenger asleep! :thumbup: the police were understandably shocked that the Tesla autopilot would make that kind of error.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/technolog...ilot-doing-90-mph-driver-and-passenger-asleep


Did the stock go up by 10 billion because of this ? GS admitted that they cashed in 100 million on the TSLA run up+ they are part of the 5 billion$ tag team.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> It was reported going 90 mph with a driver and passenger asleep! :thumbup: the police were understandably shocked that the Tesla autopilot would make that kind of error.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/technolog...ilot-doing-90-mph-driver-and-passenger-asleep


Something doesn't pass the smell test here. Tesla auto pilot has been capped at 70mph for years.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Something doesn't pass the smell test here. Tesla auto pilot has been capped at 70mph for years.


Confusion for the TSLA auto pilot... Kilometers or miles.:smiles: 5 mile over the limit.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ep-3point1-billion-under-separation-deal.htmlTM stepped down ....some Epstein type of rumor on Twitter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

When they hit a school bus at 90 m.p.h.
There will be a NATIONAL OUTCRY

TO END ROBO CARS !



Young Kim said:


> It was reported going 90 mph with a driver and passenger asleep! :thumbup: the police were understandably shocked that the Tesla autopilot would make that kind of error.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/technolog...ilot-doing-90-mph-driver-and-passenger-asleep


"Ive been in Law Enforcement 23 years. The majority in traffic enforcement" . . .

Only the Finest . . .
Write tickets for 23 years . . .

I like that it Sped Up on arrival of flashing police Lights.

Robo Gangster !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> It was reported going 90 mph with a driver and passenger asleep! :thumbup: the police were understandably shocked that the Tesla autopilot would make that kind of error.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/technolog...ilot-doing-90-mph-driver-and-passenger-asleep


That's crazy. Why so fast??!!



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Something doesn't pass the smell test here. Tesla auto pilot has been capped at 70mph for years.


Are we being trolled?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> That's crazy. Why so fast??!!
> 
> 
> Are we being trolled?


Trolled ?

Not on U.P. !

NEVER !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!


----------

